# Equine Photography?



## dion90 (Oct 15, 2014)

I am wanting to start my own Equine Photography Business and am wanting some advice on how to start out

Thanks


----------



## tirediron (Oct 15, 2014)

Didn't you just say...


dion90 said:


> I want to start doing some photography on the side just my family and I don't know where to start when it comes to cameras. *I'm not trying to open my own business* so I don't need a thousand dollar camera but all I've ever bought is $200 cheapo Kodak cameras. I need some input on what would be a good start in a good camera for a beginner Photography
> Thanks


That minor contradiction aside, start out by learning all you can about business, taxation, etc, in your area (indicating a location in your profile would help the advice).  The business of photography is very little about photography and very much about business and marketing.  Buy a business license (if required), take out appropriate insurance, learn how to write a business plan, research your target market and produce materials aimed at attracting that market.  While you're doing this, save up enough money to buy a basic kit of bodies, lenses and lighting.  You should be able to manage that for something in the $5000 range to get started. 

In between all of that study the technical and compositional aspects of photography.  Take lots of photos, seek peer critique, pay attention to that critique, and, when you're to the point where you feel confident that your skills and equipment are to the point where you can walk into any situation and produce quality images, THEN hang out your shingle.


----------



## dennybeall (Oct 15, 2014)

The post by tirediron is very complete and realistic but a bit scary if you don't have a background in business.
What we don't know is your background. Are you already an Equestrian? Are you already a Photographer? Have you been in business for yourself before?
Do you have an interest in a particular aspect of the horse business/hobby?
More info and detail and you should get more answers to your questions.


----------



## chuasam (Dec 24, 2014)

First you need to take pictures of horses


----------

